# Found a buck...



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have an archery Elk and Deer tag this year... hunting down on the La Sal's past Moab... I know of 2-3 bucks on a hill by that one tree in that one canyon... they may go 160+ Should i try for one of these bad boys opening morning? or wait for my dream 30" spread buck (havent found him yet) AHHH!!! it will be a tough choice...


What do you think?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I saw your 30" buck by that other tree in that canyon next to the other canyon, about 1/2 way down that little draw!!! 8)

It sure would be tough to pass on a 150" buck, but that is just me.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree... I get so excited for any buck HAHA I will shoot the 2 point on the road on my way to the one canyon at that one spot LOL


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark

I hunted the LaSal's for years and took a few bucks (one nice one) there about 4-5 years ago. For three years straight we hunted that one canyon on the opener every year because there was a 30'' there (along with a bunch of other nice bucks) who had two drop tines (he was an awesome buck). Well, he always outsmarted us, but we were always glad to shoot those 150-160 4 pts that we could find later on during the hunt.

I saw one of the funniest things while down there (hunting Pine Ridge, I'm sure you know where that is). I came over a hill and saw 3 bedded bucks and I sat down to watch them. Bedded down in the middle of them was a nice 6x6 bull elk. What a happy family! :lol:


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love hunting down there! we have taken a few 180's off the mountain including my dad's 29''... I am dying for a 30" buck!...add two drops!?!?!? i would love to see that guy! Pine Ridge and Doe canyon area hold some monsters! Thats awesome to hear about the one bull and 3 bucks! .... any pictures? i will have to send you some!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is that next to the peg legged deer?
The one with the eye patch?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I love hunting down there! we have taken a few 180's off the mountain including my dad's 29''... I am dying for a 30" buck!...add two drops!?!?!? i would love to see that guy! Pine Ridge and Doe canyon area hold some monsters! Thats awesome to hear about the one bull and 3 bucks! .... any pictures? i will have to send you some!


Those bucks stay big for a reason, that is why he alluded us every year!

I noticed something towards the end of our family hunting down there. I noticed many of the 4x4 started to have "crab claw" like antlers (not very deep forks) but were still just as wide. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

yes sir! they are smart! and my brother killed a crap claw buck just last year but it was 26'' wide! haha interesting!!! I really cannot wait! i want to get down there so bad!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Go get him and lots of luck.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

If you don't care about a 160" deer, find what you want. Score is only important if it means something to you. Me, I would shoot that deer. Not because it is 160" but rather because a 160" deer is a usually a good looking deer.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I have an archery Elk and Deer tag this year... hunting down on the La Sal's past Moab... I know of 2-3 bucks on a hill by that one tree in that one canyon... they may go 160+ Should i try for one of these bad boys opening morning? or wait for my dream 30" spread buck (havent found him yet) AHHH!!! it will be a tough choice...
> 
> What do you think?


Simple, Take the first one that offers you a fatal shot 'cause when you hunt for horns there'll always be the one (or two) that got away!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I really dont care about inches... a mature buck... or even a 2-3 year old will be shot hopefully... I really go out to get away and be a part of this brotherhood we all love so much! scouting over the weekend was so relaxing... i love this stuff!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I know that I was all over pine ridge for 6 days last year....and wow, not too many deer, no bucks, couple hundred head of elk a few times and 8 bears....but maybe I am just unlucky?!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I know that I was all over pine ridge for 6 days last year....and wow, not too many deer, no bucks, couple hundred head of elk a few times and 8 bears....but maybe I am just unlucky?!!


Really? It has been a few years since I was down there. Another place we used to hunt was over near the state line and a place called elk ridge (you could hunt down the ridge and look down into two drainages) where the deer would cut back and forth between the two canyons.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

lots of deer in different areas... i have heard of elk ridge never hunted it much though!

Mark


----------

